# Fishing has become so easy!



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)




----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

:clap Thats some good stuff.


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Be careful the "Caveman" my throw a few rocks ur way........







But a great caption to a photo....BBob


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

From what I understand about this 'caveman' and his "Rocks" he won't be giving any up any time soon. This caveman is from D-troit. Rocks is like crack up there.....or are 

Happy birthday Clay


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahaha thats funny.. Wait till clay see's it though.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

This is to funny!!! :letsdrink


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

priceless! happy birthday clay!

:letsdrink


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

> *wld1985 (9/22/2009)*ahaha thats funny.. Wait till clay see's it though.


I think it would be funny if this became a 5 page thread before he saw it.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Good stuff D.When I saw that pic i thought about that jerky commercial , messing with Sasquatch.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

HA!!!! Nicely done! I remember when he was posting those pics. He was so proud of himself.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Brandy (9/23/2009)*Good stuff D.When I saw that pic i thought about that jerky commercial , messing with Sasquatch.




Good one, but which one is smarter a Caveman or Sasquatch?


----------



## seanmclemore (Aug 20, 2008)

nice


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I had to look again. That is funny $hit.


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats a good one!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

The pic that started it all!!! HAHA!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

The legend lives


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

> *konz (9/23/2009)*The pic that started it all!!! HAHA!


All?? Please tell us newbies the story!!!!!! :letsdrink


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

this is going to get good.opcorn happy b-day clay-duh ug ug ug


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Run Dover (9/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *konz (9/23/2009)*The pic that started it all!!! HAHA!
> ...


A yankeecavemanfrom the concrete jungle finds himself in a new environment here in NW Florida. He begins to adapt to his new environment. He sees these fish things swimming around and wants to try to catch said fish. He's heard that they are yummy. He walks down to a local establishment know as a pawn shop and asks how can he catch these crazy looking animals in the water. The pawn shop owner says, well I have this here speargun, mask, snorkle etc... You could try that. The caveman agrees and sets out on his mission. He proceeds to get proficient at this act of hunting this yummy creature in the wild. 

The caveman then finds out about the internet and the PFF. He is proud of his accomplishments. He sees that other humans are proud of their fish catch on the PFF as well. The caveman posts his accomplishment on the PFF. But the caveman does not get the warm welcome that he was looking for on the PFF. Why you may ask. Because in the background of his pictures is a well known landmark of an off limits area of spearfishing. The caveman did not know any better, but that did not matter. The local PFF humans still gave him hell for shooting fish in an off limits to spearing area. The caveman did not let that get him down. He continued to learn to be a good stewardof the sport and no longer shoot fish in an off limits area. The caveman has much improved on his skill to shoot fish underwater. He has progressed to strapping on tanks and breathing underwater to shoot these yummy creatures. 

And so began the story of the caveman we know as Clay-doh.

*Happy Birthday Clay. We all love to mess with ya.*


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Great stuff!!!! :clap

I can't imagine the concrete caveman receiving a rude welcome to well!!!!! :hoppingmad :letsdrink


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (9/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (9/23/2009)*
> ...




Ha ha I remember the original thread with those pics too! I think I had just joined PFF.... I remember it got NASTY!! Somedouche askedClay to post more pics of his daughter, I think she was 12 at the time, people got threatened to get killed... it was good stuff


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is the caveman in his natural environment with his weapon of choice at the time. Hopefully we can get this to a long thread before he finds the thread.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet he was so happy at the time, just moving down from michigan, buying a spear gun, driving out to the most obvious snorkeling spot and finding sheepies just stacked up just waiting to be shot like dumb cows... fishing never was easier ha ha


----------



## TWINKIE6816 (Oct 10, 2007)

Look I have never met Clay before in my life BUT, this has to be the greatest pic I have seen of him! Granted, it isn't as "hot" as some of the videos I have seen but, still the greatest pic of him!


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *sniper (9/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *wld1985 (9/22/2009)*ahaha thats funny.. Wait till clay see's it though.
> ...




i dont think he will see it till fri night.i believe he is getting weekend visits now.i think work release moved him from the library


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Remember how defensive he got about the potentially short fish??!!:blush:

hahaha classic


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

My favorite quote from Clay....

"The only differance between male and female are two letters, and I don't even like the letters F and E"

A true Claydoh classic!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I got a fav. quote from Clay for ya.

While out fishing on his boat one day listening to some blues. Clay starts getting down with the tune and when it was over he says "that's the kind of music that makes you want to f*** your wife and then cry about it"......hahaha


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (9/23/2009)*Here is the caveman in his natural environment with his weapon of choice at the time. Hopefully we can get this to a long thread before he finds the thread.


think there are enough bands on that speargun to stop a sheepie? 

maybe he was gettin two at a time


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, this was always good:

"You guys are some graet guys. I wrote a song bout it. Called Black Fish Moan. Like to hear it? Hear it go!" :grouphug


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *stringle (9/23/2009)*Okay, this was always good:
> 
> "You guys are some graet guys. I wrote a song bout it. Called Black Fish Moan. Like to hear it? Hear it go!" :grouphug


It was the black snake moan song. Here ya go from the old forum.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=44601&start=1


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Good thread, some funny stuff


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

"Hey Clay, We are all out here at Ft. Mcreegetting ready forthis shark fishing tourney, where are you???"

"Ummm, I'll be there in a little while I am just now getting out of jail."

This isn't a one time thing, it is EVERY shark tourney!!!!If this tourney is going on the 2nd, 3rd and 4th. Bet he is in jail the 1st 

I think he knows he is not going to be getting any lovin' at the island cause of no shower and the sand factor. So he hits up jail real quick to get it out of his system. :doh


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

> *sniper (9/23/2009)*"Hey Clay, We are all out here at Ft. Mcreegetting ready forthis shark fishing tourney, where are you???"
> 
> "Ummm, I'll be there in a little while I am just now getting out of jail."
> 
> ...


ha ha wow


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Even if you never met him please feel free to participate in his roast. I think the more the better. I see we have over 1000 views. Feel free to make a coment. Wont hurt my feelings.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

WOW!!!! who need enemy's with friends like yall :doh keep it up guys...im still laughing


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, sniper says dog pile...

Remember when Clay lectured us on cops?

Quote:

"There are some asshole cops out there. 
Theres some asshole cashiers out there. 
Theres some assshole garbage-picker-upper guys out there. 
There may even be some asshole charter boat captains. 
Some after meeting me have decided there are some asshole roofers... 
...Some assholes on this forum. 

But overall, most people are good. 

Most cops are good. Period." End quote

I wish I could remember the epicones, but that one always cracks me up! 

:usaflag

Sincerely, happy bday Mr Clay!!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

oh, Clay...so full of wisdom.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's a good Clayism! 

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top>

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl12_lblFullMessage>Haa haa...yes...this is my 12th time being in a newspaper. But it is only my second time being in a newspaper that did not involve a felony!









Happy Birthday Clay!

</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *sniper (9/23/2009)*oh, Clay...so full of wisdom.




D, I think you are mistaken wisdom for B.S.


----------



## Atwood (Feb 12, 2008)

I thought he only fished the NIPPLE!


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (9/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Run Dover (9/23/2009)*
> ...




Preface with the fact that I don't know Clay personally but this story is hilarious... and I can relate to it - except for the warm welcome part - most of you have been pretty nice to me, of course I didn't post a bunch of speared fish in an off-limits area - not yet at least


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is Clay in his work uniform.










A quote from Clay on the old forum "Im president of the cant catch sh!t fish club."


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

clay-doh doesn't fishe the nipple, he only licks it!!!


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

OK.... Now thats just gross!!!! LOL:sick


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Also cant forget when he was molested by dolphins or was that the other way around????????

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=27607&posts=7


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

I like watching him lick nipples. It turns me on BIG TIME!!!! Clay, remember the special nights we shared together!!!


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Since we are posting pictures.....

Heres his girl and him making out....


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Please someone else post a reply. If Clay sees my name on here he will read it. We don't want him to see this thread for about 2 weeks and 20 pages. Post ANYTHING get my name off the topic.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Is clay the dude that was in that you tube video with the dolphin humping him???


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

We like to call it rape, some don't. eitherway yes he was the guy. There was a child that came of that but it is hidden in the canal behind a friends house chained up.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Remeber when I tought Clay how to dive and catch fish and he tought me what it was like to catch herpes??? :banghead


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *Brandy (9/23/2009)*Remeber when I tought Clay how to dive and catch fish and he tought me what it was like to catch herpes??? :banghead


OH WOW!!! the herpely erpelies, damn clay, so does it itch?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

you guys call it a roast or whatever but i gotta call it like i sees it.your a man and lick another mans man titty your either A Gay or B still Gay.WTF


----------



## HaterAide (Nov 9, 2007)

> *-=Desperado=- (9/23/2009)*you guys call it a roast or whatever but i gotta call it like i sees it.your a man and lick another mans man titty your either A Gay or B still Gay.WTF




I'm sure you had to be there? And no doubt alcohol was involved?


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *HaterAide (9/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *-=Desperado=- (9/23/2009)*you guys call it a roast or whatever but i gotta call it like i sees it.your a man and lick another mans man titty your either A Gay or B still Gay.WTF
> ...


lol naw man.thenipple is considered to be the 4th erogenous zones .why do we even have em anyway not like we breast feed .


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> I'm sure you had to be there? And no doubt alcohol was involved?


im pretty shure there is always alcohol involved:letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *kingling (9/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you had to be there? And no doubt alcohol was involved?
> ...


nah why would u even think that? :letsdrink


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I looked for a post from the old Fourm titled somthing like "Storytime at the PFF"

It was a good read where Clay got hammered by everyone on the Fourm throughout his early diving missadventures.

If anyone knows how to find it Please post the link................


----------



## Dumb Axe (Aug 28, 2009)

I have no idea who this clay-doh person is but who is the freak tonguing the doll.

Seems like a nice enough guy but seriously I would never put my tongue on another man....let alone his nipple.

There just isn't enough alcohol in Florida.


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Damn Clay Doh, Your a Modern Marvel! Wtf! You didnt do me that way! What a MOfo! I'll See ya when I see Ya! :letsdrink


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Dumb Axe (9/23/2009)*I have no idea who this clay-doh person is but who is the freak tonguing the doll.
> 
> Seems like a nice enough guy but seriously I would never put my tongue on another man....let alone his nipple.
> 
> There just isn't enough alcohol in Florida.




lol nipple and chest hair ahahaa.the victim was laughing but notice the passion on clay's face.:sick


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I can't believe he hasn't found this yet. He has said some insane quotable quotes but I can't think of any in my current state of mind.


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

> *-=Desperado=- (9/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *HaterAide (9/23/2009)*
> ...




Where do you think the first pacifier got its start:baby


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder how many more Clay quotes/clayisms are going to come from this thread once he finds it.......:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

In vino veritas


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

I thought I heard mention of Clay andthe Massachusetts? 

Is there a story there?


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Here is that youtube video of Clay with his mistress!


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Hmm, how has this gone this far without Clay finding it!? Does someone need to bail him out again? This is one funny post, you guys are awesome friends, not sure he'll feel the same way when he sees it though LOL!


----------



## REEL STAMAS (Jan 27, 2008)

Just adding a reply as another of the"I don't know him but this is funny stuff" forum readers...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

> *REEL STAMAS (9/24/2009)*Just adding a reply as another of the"I don't know him but this is funny stuff" forum readers...


+1


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

> *angus_cow_doctor (9/24/2009)*Here is that youtube video of Clay with his mistress!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

didnt work mike

The URL contained a malformed video ID.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *69Viking (9/24/2009)*Hmm, how has this gone this far without Clay finding it!? Does someone need to bail him out again? This is one funny post, you guys are awesome friends, not sure he'll feel the same way when he sees it though LOL!


Clay knows all to well what his friends are like. 

How about the time that he ran out of gas while pulling his boat up the ramp at Shorline park. 










I could spill a few more beans about some stories that I have been sworn to secrecy about. There was this one time at band camp.........


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hell I got a couple stories myself.......one that I'll never forget is when we were sneaking up on this school of redfish.......going quitely, me on the bow making casts and getting no hookups.......not believing what I'm seeing.....this big school of feeding redfish.........and then it turned out to be a bunch of seaweed being stirred up by some waves...........doh!!


----------



## Capt.Eugene (Nov 28, 2008)

that is funny sh^^ lose the *Quote *on the end of link address is good.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I Have only Meet Clay Once at the Last Shark Tourney,But after watching the Youtube video I now Know why he Likes to dive and Be aroundDolphins so Much!!!!Your A Sick man Clay Just Plain SICK!!!oke oke


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Where the hell is my dog, Claydo.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Somebody was asking about the story time in the sandbox. Here is the link.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=29346&start=1


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Remember when someone started him on fire! LOL I think there is a video of that somewhere.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

That sandbox story thread is hilarious!

All you need is a cloud of smoke and "Puff the magic dragon" to make an appearance.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Deeplines (9/24/2009)*Somebody was asking about the story time in the sandbox. Here is the link.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=29346&start=1[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

IS THIS WHAT HAPPENS WHEN SOMEONE IS

OWNED????????????



:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon:moon


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Word on the street is Clay knows now..


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

> *wld1985 (9/24/2009)*Word on the street is Clay knows now..


He's logged on. Keep posting, maybe we can outrun him while he is reading..........

<TABLE class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=a_tblWhosOnTopicID428106ForumID2PageIndex2 name="a_tblWhosOnTopicID428106ForumID2PageIndex2"><TD><TABLE id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_tblWhosOn cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%"><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_trCurrentUsers1><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeader><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeaderText><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblCurrentlyActive>Active Users: <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalUserCount>5 <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblCurlyLeft>(<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalGuestCount>1 <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalGuests>guest, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalMemberCount>4 <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalMembers>members, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalAnonymousCount>0 <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblTotalAnonymous>anonymous members<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_lblCurlyRight>)</TD><TD class=PanelBar_SubHeaderText align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_trCurrentUsers2><TD class=TableCell_Light>Members:Snagged Line, FishinFool, Clay-Doh, finalee</TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlForumActivity_ctlPanelBar_trModerators><TD class=TableCell_Light>Forum Moderators:*Chris Couture*, *Downtime2*, *Voodoo Lounge*, *brnbser*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR><TD><TABLE class=PanelBar_Footer id=c_tblWhosOnTopicID428106ForumID2PageIndex2 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0 name="c_tblWhosOnTopicID428106ForumID2PageIndex2"><TBODY><TR><TD>







</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You bastards!! A little birdy sent me a text message about this post.



You guys got me good...I have forgot some of that stuff (and have tried to forget the pictures and the akward moments after).



What a wild ride! You all have been some great friends. Well... acquaintances at least!



Can't believe this is on it's third day and I didn't even see it. Thanx Dereck for startin it Dereck! I was laughin at some of the incredibaly dumb stuff I have said.... it all made sence at the time though!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

ahahah clay, I laughed my ass off at some of the post...I was waiting for the little bit better post, but did'nt see any when I got home... I guess that's as good as it gets.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FenderBender (9/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Telum Piscis (9/23/2009)*
> ...




Ahhhh....the good ol days.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *sniper (9/24/2009)*Remember when someone started him on fire! LOL I think there is a video of that somewhere.


That was funny as crap. The day the caveman discoverd fire.

Clay telling a story and laying in on when someone says:

" Hey Clay you are on fire."

"Yea, baby I'm one fire." (Does a little dance or something.)

"No man, you are on FIRE."

"Yea, yea, I'm on fire." ( Breaking into another little dance move.)

ROFLMAO.................



FOUND IT


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

> *Deeplines (9/25/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *sniper (9/24/2009)*Remember when someone started him on fire! LOL I think there is a video of that somewhere.
> ...


LMAO, that was awesome! Clay you're on fire!


----------



## TROUT03 (Aug 6, 2009)

cool and funny stories. i don't know you clay but happy birthday.:clap:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

OK...since you guys brought up my old drunken Black Fish Moan video.. :doh I have to redeem myself just a little with this video. :moon


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Belated Happy Birthday Clay....you crazy ba&t(rd


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I had no idea that clay was a SUPERSTAR!!!!:takephoto


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Clay do you have a white truck?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

NO..why?



Funny you ask though. I used to, and a couple detectives showed up one day at my door asking about it. Seems it was involved in a murder in Navarre. 



Lucky for me...I no longer owned the truck!:letsdrink Don't think I woulda slid outta that one.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (9/25/2009)*OK...since you guys brought up my old drunken Black Fish Moan video.. :doh I have to redeem myself just a little with this video. :moon
> 
> <EMBED src=http://www.youtube.com/v/8sQAG04nvUE&hl=en&fs=1& width=425 height=344 type=application/x-shockwave-flash allowfullscreen="true" allowscriptaccess="always"></EMBED>


:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying:reallycrying


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (9/28/2009)*NO..why?
> 
> Funny you ask though. I used to, and a couple detectives showed up one day at my door asking about it. Seems it was involved in a murder in Navarre.
> 
> Lucky for me...I no longer owned the truck!:letsdrink Don't think I woulda slid outta that one.


There is this guy that sits in his truck at the circle k by my house all the time and he looks just like you. Im not being funny or bs'n. I was going to talk to him but i didnt know if it was you or not. Its a white chevy and it has a company name on the door. It might not be a chevy, i cant remember right now. Glad i didnt say something to him since its not you.


----------

